# Another one from Norway, greetings!



## JE Martinsen (Apr 12, 2013)

I've been following V.I. Control since 2006, so I figured it really was about time I registered and started participating in this great forum.

I live in a small town just outside of Oslo, Norway. I've been making electronic music since the mid 80's when I bought my first synth, but never on a professional level. In the early 90's Co-founded Apoptygma Berzerk with my friend and occasional collaborator Stephan Groth. Soon after I joined 5-piece pop/rock band, playing various gigs and we also released an album and a single. In 1996 I started SWEEP together with Truls Nygaard (an excellent vocalist) and we've released an album and a couple of singles on a small US label. We've also done some remixing work for other bands, among them Apop.

I love the warm and fuzzy (and many a time unpredictable) sound of old analog synthesizers. I'm no collector, just intent on making the most out of the tools I have. My muse is my MS-20, which always gets a leading role. I AM an avid sample-collector though! A sometimes costly habit, but luckily there are quite a few very generous and hard working people out there offering their labour of love for free. And often the quality is nothing short of stunning. Well, I digress..

I really enjoy reading the posts here on V.I Control. It's a good place to share experiences, learn and get many good tips from fellow musicians, wether they're seasoned pro's, just breaking into the business or on a more amateur/hobbyist level like myself. I hope I can contribute with my experiences and look forward to actively participating in the V.I. Control forum as much as I can.

Take care and have a wonderful weekend! o-[][]-o 

Kind regards,


----------



## Resoded (Apr 12, 2013)

Welcome to the forum!


----------



## JE Martinsen (Apr 12, 2013)

Thanks, Erik!


----------



## andreas (Apr 12, 2013)

Hællæ Jon! Godt å se Frxta folk her. 


- (view)Andreas


----------



## Sasje (Apr 15, 2013)

How awesome! I love your music!  /groupiemode off. I knew it... there are some great musicians and composer here.


----------



## JE Martinsen (Apr 16, 2013)

Thank you, sasje! :oops: 

I'm very glad to hear that!



Andreas, long time no see! Nice to see you here as well!


----------



## bryla (Apr 16, 2013)

Først flere danskere så flere normænd! Velkommen til


----------



## NoctilucentClouds (Apr 26, 2013)

Velkommen så meget Alot of people from the eastlands of norway here :D


----------

